
Performance comparison of rust versions - pedrocr
http://chimper.org/rawloader-rustc-benchmarks/
======
ShinTakuya
Definitely interesting to witness the positive trend. A 5% improvement isn't
bad over such a timespan.

~~~
pedrocr
The improvement is higher in quite a few formats. It's slightly masked by some
outliers that I need to investigate more.

